# Personality Mix: INTJ and INFJ



## AMPODLESAK (Oct 22, 2012)

I am an INxJ. I know many of you think this is impossible but I am. I've taken tests and have found I'm a split personality. after reading on both profiles i've found both personalities are true for me.


----------



## AMPODLESAK (Oct 22, 2012)

does this make sense to anyone that it's possible?


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

That's technically impossible. INTJs use the cognitive functions Ni-Te-Fi-Se and INFJs use Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. I would recommend filling out one of the type-me forms, and seeking further input.


----------



## AMPODLESAK (Oct 22, 2012)

well i've taken multiple tests with the same results. i know how to use Te/Ti and Fe/Fi. i am split evenly between the two.


----------



## AMPODLESAK (Oct 22, 2012)

I know my personality type is is logically impossible, i can't even figure it out myself, but i am. technically there are a lot of things that shouldn't mix. it's like chemistry. some things that shouldn't mix sometimes can and become one.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Under Jung's original theory, the middle functions could go in either direction. And if undifferentiated, they would be jumbled together. 

So, yes, it is perfectly possible to be Ni-F/T-Se. ... Just not under MBTI's corruption of Jung's theory. You'd have to decide if you're willing to abandon its limited framework.


----------



## AMPODLESAK (Oct 22, 2012)

lol. i am going off of Jung's theory. not the MBTI. It doesn't, however, make it any less confusing lol


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Then I'm afraid that I don't understand ... what's confusing about it?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

The tests measure the quantitative dependency of each function, not what type you are. Saying that you use both F and T is a given, since all styles use both. The tests don't really, in essence, say anything.

It does not make sense to say you use both Fe and Te evenly to make decisions, since the two entirely oppose each other in judgmental process. You would be schizophrenic. 

Take a look at Model A by Augusta, and you'll see how to identify the functional slots. The way a function is used is not the same as how much or to what proficiency a function is used, and type is defines by the former.


----------



## AMPODLESAK (Oct 22, 2012)

pretty much what LXPilot said. however the Fe and Te coexist perfectly fine. I can't really explain how. Coyote it's just confusing how they can exist together so well and not make me subject to psychosis


----------

